# Bright Orange Oriental Poppy Seeds!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am not sure how of these are available this year by the time I finish packaging them up. The Bright Orange Oriental Poppies were huge this year! I had more bloom and they were taller than in previous years. I just clipped off the browned stems and tipped them into the paper bag, in came the seeds pouring through! 

For each pack you get this year's Poppy seeds from only this Bright Orange Oriental Poppy variety. $2 for 200 seeds minimum per pack and the shipping is covered with a stamp. I would rather this listing be mailed pmts only as paypal takes .40 out of each transaction this small unless you are buying a few other things and then I don't mind . 

Pm me, post on this page or email me at [email protected] 

They provide such a spectacular splash of color! My Grandma prized her poppies and so do I!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sending PM.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

If you would consider concealed cash, please send me a PM. These are gorgeous!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Available again in limited number!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Sending you a PM


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I have received my seeds in the mail. Thank you! Do you know the scientific name? I'd like to look up how to plant, care for etc.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Mrs. Thankful said:


> I have received my seeds in the mail. Thank you! Do you know the scientific name? I'd like to look up how to plant, care for etc.


They are called Papaver Orientale with some basic info:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papaver_orientale


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I still have some left and the time to plant them is FALL!


----------



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

I would like 3 sets for 6.00 I can PayPal as a friend with no fees to you please supply email and pm I will send my address do you also have red?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I do have have enough left of the Orange but a fair amount of the Red Ruffled ones as well. I will pm you! Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Getting low on these but still have some left!


----------

